# After Dinner Smoke



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

...I've had this box for about 3 weeks now and I just couldn't help myself. HDM Double Corona with an Oct 07 box date. Paired it with Blanton's Bourbon.

The HDM DC is still young but is showing some great flavours early. The one thing I was worried about was the draw, but after cutting it my worries went out the door, perfect draw.

Started very mild but the strength built as I smoked it down, hints of spice, cedar and touches of leather. This cigar will be an incredible smoke after a few years in the humi!!

Bigfoot


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pics, looks like a nice smoke.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

How do you like the bourbon?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> How do you like the bourbon?


Blanton's is in my top 3


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Blanton's is in my top 3


What is your top 3?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Hirsch 16 yr 
George T. Stagg
Blantons


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweet pics


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Blanton's swaaaaeeeetttt----Sweet tray and smoke not to bad either--


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics! Have one of those HdM's waiting in my humi - looking forward to it. Seeing a lot of Blanton's lately, need to give it a try.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, I just drove up and just from seeing what you have/smoke is impressive.. 

Looks like a great evening..


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics, Blantons is not one of my favorites


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn Bigfoot, you know how to do it right:biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet brian if you don't want to be tempted anymore I'll step up and hold them for you and give them back in 3 years


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great call Brian! :dribble: Looks like you had a great evening!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Blantons is great and when the bottle is empty,.....you can play Army with the cap.


----------

